# aberdeen is hot!



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

went down to the mouth to do some shocking to see the effect of the discharge on the river. the water temp at the maysville ramp was in the mid 90's, wednesday the temp at the mouth was 119.3 degrees, we shocked from the mouth down and got almost nothing, the water 6 miles downstream the water was still a few degrees warmer than normal. across from the mouth the water was 100 degree's and there were a few fish there. still a ton of fish a few miles up though, some very big sauger, even saw a paddlefish


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

think fish could live in 119 degree water


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

boonecreek said:


> think fish could live in 119 degree water


My experience with power plant hot water discharges is that if deep enough the fish can live UNDER it, where the temperatures tend to be somewhat cooler.

I've personally never experienced water temps in the 100's, but have often found the discharge areas to produce mid-ninties.


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

riverking....what do u mean by shocked? if its what im thinkin does it hurt the fish or anything?


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Those very big sauger like skipjack! Was a tough day at the Cabelas tourny in Maysville. Seemed like every spot we hit the saugers ate our skips down to the bones! Did manage a few channels and enjoyed fishing w/ Doc.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

aparently fish can live in that warm of water but i doubt for long, there were a very few small drum and carpsuckers in the warmest water. as for the shocking it doesnt harm the fish, the current is low enough to stun them and does no real damaged. also most of the dishcharges are much cooler, closer to 100 give or take a few degree's.
how was the cabela's tourney i saw a sign about it, anyone with some big catches?


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Just curious, are you allowed to shock fish? Are you with divison of wildlife or something?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i do fish population surveys for orsanco, a gov. conservation agency


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a cool job, are they hiring. i,ed work 7 days a week


----------

